# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  The Pythonic Poet, University of California, Berkeley, California, USA

## Airicist

Team:

Emily Paul

Andrea Gagliano

Kyle Booten

Marti Hearst

----------


## Airicist

"Teaching a Computer to Write Poetry"

August 9, 2016

----------

